# Siberia



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Has a fake feel to it ... like I'm being had. Maybe it's just me. :dozey:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

It's supposed to be fake...like shows like The Office or Parks & Rec.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> It's supposed to be fake...like shows like The Office or Parks & Rec.


Well, I guess that answers that then.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I watched it last night, not bad


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah, like the take-off on the reality survival shows.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

If not for Sigma spilling the beans, I would have continued to watch this show thinking it was just a badly-made reality competition. Thanks for the heads-up, 1914.

I frankly didn't know it was a scripted(?) series and that a lot of people knew about it. This one caught me by surprise. Who would have suspected that the networks had invented a new genre? I wonder if they'll call it "Fake Reality"? Oxymoronic, no?

At least when the networks ask me to suspend reality and watch the likes of Lucy Liu playing the part of Watson, I know what to expect going in. But when I get no warning and instead get, well ... _Siberia_, I sorta feel used and predisposed to ignore it.

They should have kept the Icelandic girl ... at least she had the body to keep my mind occupied.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes, and interesting premise, a supernatural series using the reality-show format. Would never watch an actual reality series, but this could be good, need a few more eps to decide.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

The whole plot is that the people are contestants on a reality show and initially they think what is going on is part of the show. I'm not sure how that could be missed. lol

"In 1908, a meteor hit deep into the remote Siberian territory of Tunguska. Now, more than 100 years later, 16 contestants descend on Tunguska unknowing of the land's mysterious past. When a contestant is badly injured and no help arrives, the contestants are met with the chilling realization that the strange occurrences are not part of the show. With their safety threatened, competing contestants must band together in an effort to survive."


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> The whole plot is that the people are contestants on a reality show and initially they think what is going on is part of the show. I'm not sure how that could be missed. lol
> 
> "In 1908, a meteor hit deep into the remote Siberian territory of Tunguska. Now, more than 100 years later, 16 contestants descend on Tunguska unknowing of the land's mysterious past. When a contestant is badly injured and no help arrives, the contestants are met with the chilling realization that the strange occurrences are not part of the show. With their safety threatened, competing contestants must band together in an effort to survive."


Like I said, I didn't know. Had I read this, I would have ignored it from the start.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Henry said:


> Like I said, I didn't know. Had I read this, I would have ignored it from the start.


I think you should try to wipe out the spoiler from your mind, and look at this show the way you were at first, as a reality show... That's what I'm doing and hoping they all have at least one chance at a food reward before they become the food. :goodjob:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> I think you should try to wipe out the spoiler from your mind, and look at this show the way you were at first, as a reality show... That's what I'm doing and hoping they all have at least one chance at a food reward before they become the food. :goodjob:


That's good advice, oldschool, but even as a true reality show (which we now realize it's not), it sucked. So Reality or Fake Reality doesn't really matter; it's just a bad show. Both the wife and I agree and we've killed the timer.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Hmmm. Well, it's a scripted drama with a suspense/horror "theme" - of the type "Under The Dome" represents except the folks here are trapped in an isolated meteor crater, sort of an inverted dome. And like reality show contestants the characters are disposable but more so. It's an idea I like.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Henry said:


> Like I said, I didn't know. Had I read this, I would have ignored it from the start.


That's why I find out what a show is about before I decide whether or not I'm going to start recording it.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> That's why I find out what a show is about before I decide whether or not I'm going to start recording it.


True, but I was surfing the EPG and ran into it. I set the timer to catch the first episode. The rest is history.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Hmmm. Well, it's a scripted drama with a suspense/horror "theme" - of the type "Under The Dome" represents except the folks here are trapped in an isolated meteor crater, sort of an inverted dome. And like reality show contestants the characters are disposable but more so. It's an idea I like.


Yep ... and we deleted both timers. With us, "Scripted" doesn't hold the lofty status you seem to give it.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Henry said:


> Yep ... and we deleted both timers. With us, "Scripted" doesn't hold the lofty status you seem to give it.


Let's face it, all shows are scripted. Even the "reality" shows are scripted. I can't stand "reality" shows.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

That's why your name is _RunnerFL_ and mine is _Henry._ Two people with different tastes.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Since I have always been interested in Tunguska event, I have put on season pass. If it becomes a must see show I will watch it. If I hear anything about zombies I will pass.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

yosoyellobo said:


> Since I have always been interested in Tunguska event, I have put on season pass. If it becomes a must see show I will watch it. If I hear anything about zombies I will pass.


Well, it's scripted ... so, the sky's the limit.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Henry said:


> Well, it's scripted ... so, the sky's the limit.


Every show is scripted...


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Hmmm. Well, it's a scripted drama with a suspense/horror "theme" - of the type "Under The Dome" represents except the folks here are trapped in an isolated meteor crater, sort of an inverted dome. And like reality show contestants the characters are disposable but more so. It's an idea I like.


phrelin, are you watch Siberia? It doesn't seem too bad


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Let's face it, all shows are scripted. Even the "reality" shows are scripted. I can't stand "reality" shows.


Exactly, even the nightly News is being read from a script off a teleprompter.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

yosoyellobo said:


> Since I have always been interested in Tunguska event, I have put on season pass. If it becomes a must see show I will watch it. If I hear anything about zombies I will pass.


No zombies so far, and BTW Zombies are Awesome when scripted properly like in the Walking Dead


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Are we really discussing whether the so-called "reality" shows are in any way better than actual scripted series?


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

pablo said:


> Are we really discussing whether the so-called "reality" shows are in any way better than actual scripted series?


I hope not


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I can tell you, pablo, that when I started this thread, that was not the goal. That still remains.

My reason for posting was to complain that a reality show's first episode seemed fake to me. I didn't know it was a scripted show set to mimic a reality show. After watching the first (and only) episode, I can confidently say that it was more parody than drama. Simply stated, I don' like the show regardless of its genre. 

While it is not my intent to compare, remember that I don't control content here.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Henry said:


> I can tell you, pablo, that when I started this thread, that was not the goal. That still remains.
> 
> My reason for posting was to complain that a reality show's first episode seemed fake to me. I didn't know it was a scripted show set to mimic a reality show. After watching the first (and only) episode, I can confidently say that it was more parody than drama. Simply stated, I don' like the show regardless of its genre.
> 
> While it is not my intent to compare, remember that I don't control content here.


It's actually listed as a Drama, and the funny thing is tonights episode is titled "a question of reality"


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> It's actually listed as a Drama, and the funny thing is tonights episode is titled "a question of reality"


:roundandr


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> > Hmmm. Well, it's a scripted drama with a suspense/horror "theme" - of the type "Under The Dome" represents except the folks here are trapped in an isolated meteor crater, sort of an inverted dome. And like reality show contestants the characters are disposable but more so. It's an idea I like.
> 
> 
> phrelin, are you watch Siberia? It doesn't seem too bad


As I said, portraying disposable reality show characters is an idea I like. So I'm watching it.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

After 2 episodes, I'm taking a pass on this one. It isn't horrible, but I can't keep up with the shows I actually look forward to.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Just watched the second episode, it's not a bad Summer Mystery, Ill continue watching as of now


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

This has a "Lost" feel to it. It seems that the 'monster' from the island loves his job in Siebra. I wonder if we'll get a Dharma institute twist as the series goes on. I also wonder if there is other people in the woods besiodes the 'supposed contestants'. Or is going to continue like "Cabin in The Woods" and reveal that there is a psycho path.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Was going to kill it, (the acting being real to what's in reality shows -- stinks) until '_what could do that_' at tonight's show end, hooked me into another week.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> Was going to kill it, (the acting being real to what's in reality shows -- stinks) until '_what could do that_' at tonight's show end, hooked me into another week.


Acting/Reality. Isn't that an oxymoron?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Henry said:


> Acting/Reality. Isn't that an oxymoron?


Not at all. Reality shows aren't reality, they star actors who are acting.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Not at all. *Reality shows aren't reality, they star actors who are acting.*


Wow. :nono2:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Henry said:


> Wow. :nono2:


What part of that don't you get? Do I need to type slower, maybe in another language perhaps? :rotfl:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Not at all. Reality shows aren't reality, they star actors who are acting.


You're really over generalizing here.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> What part of that don't you get? Do I need to type slower, maybe in another language perhaps? :rotfl:


English is fine, Runner. You're entitled to your own opinion, especially when it simplifies the world you live in.

My response simply reflected my own opinion on the matter.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I can't figure out why Comcast hasn't put episode 3 ondemand yet. I've been watching them all the next day via ondemand so far.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Henry said:


> English is fine, Runner. You're entitled to your own opinion, especially when it simplifies the world you live in.
> 
> My response simply reflected my own opinion on the matter.


It's not an opinion. lol You can lookup most people on "reality" shows and view their acting background online. "Who wants to be a superhero" is the perfect example. If you take the time to look you'll see everyone on that "reality" show has acting credits prior to the show.

"Reality TV" is not actually real. It is scripted, staged and acted out by semi-professional actors looking for their "big break".


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> It's not an opinion. lol You can lookup most people on "reality" shows and view their acting background online. "Who wants to be a superhero" is the perfect example. If you take the time to look you'll see everyone on that "reality" show has acting credits prior to the show.
> 
> "Reality TV" is not actually real. It is scripted, staged and acted out by semi-professional actors looking for their "big break".


This thread is slowly losing its original intent, but I guess I can play along, too. Your sweeping statement of the other day belies your present specificity. You said *"Reality shows aren't reality, they star actors who are acting.", *but today you modify your comments with "most" or limit them by specifically pointing to Stan Lee's "Who Wants To Be A Superhero?" What you said the other day was universal and I disagree with it, especially the parts that imply that ALL reality shows are scripted and that the cast is composed of ACTORS.

Are you basing your universal opinion on one show?

If what you say is correct, then CBS has some explaining to do over Big Brother 15's Aaryn making racial slurs or Jeremy's homophobic ones. Are you still contending that (a) they are acting and that ( b ) everything said was scripted?

I'll be the first to acknowledge that hosts and judges have scripted moments, but are you saying that the contestants themselves are speaking scripted content?

I'll also acknowledge that producers intentionally change the environment and that some unscrupulous ones even edit the contestants' comments to suit their goals. But does that make the results any less REAL?

I've done some research, too. Mine seems to support my claims, but it might just be in the interpretation. It's not as though we are breaking new ground here. I'm including this https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reality_television]link[/url] because of a single word contained in the very first sentence of the article: unscripted. The article goes on to explore the different components of this genre and even discusses its abuses. Makes for interesting reading.

But if you are correct, then I can't wait for the scripted moment when Sherlock says to Watson "Shut up and go make some rice."

_Edit by Henry: My attempt to imbed a link above failed. Here's the link: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reality_television_


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I guess the people arrested on Cops were acting, too.

The father of my good friend's child was on an Undercover Boss episode (the NASCAR episode) and I guarantee he wasn't acting and never has.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Henry said:


> This thread is slowly losing its original intent, but I guess I can play along, too. Your sweeping statement of the other day belies your present specificity. You said *"Reality shows aren't reality, they star actors who are acting.", *but today you modify your comments with "most" or limit them by specifically pointing to Stan Lee's "Who Wants To Be A Superhero?" What you said the other day was universal and I disagree with it, especially the parts that imply that ALL reality shows are scripted and that the cast is composed of ACTORS.


I'm not going to spend my time doing your homework. I gave you one example. If you want more then you can find them or remain ignorant and believe "reality" shows are real.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> I guess the people arrested on Cops were acting, too.
> 
> The father of my good friend's child was on an Undercover Boss episode (the NASCAR episode) and I guarantee he wasn't acting and never has.


Cops is not a "reality" show, it's a documentary, same with Undercover Boss, Deadliest Catch, etc. A "Reality" show is a show that claims to be based on real life yet gives out a prize to a winner.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Cops is not a "reality" show, it's a documentary, same with Undercover Boss, Deadliest Catch, etc. A "Reality" show is a show that claims to be based on real life yet gives out a prize to a winner.


That's not even true. That's a reality game show/contest. By your definition, MTV's The Real World, which was a pioneer of reality shows, isn't a reality show... no prize is given.

You're confusing subgenres with what falls under reality shows genre.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> That's not even true. That's a reality game show/contest. By your definition, MTV's The Real World, which was a pioneer of reality shows, isn't a reality show... no prize is given.
> 
> You're confusing subgenres with what falls under reality shows genre.


You must have never watched The Real World. A prize was definitely given. Not only was there a prize but you also gained fame.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> You must have never watched The Real World. A prize was definitely given. Not only was there a prize but you also gained fame.


What's the prize? I've watched every season.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> I'm not going to spend my time doing your homework. I gave you one example. If you want more then you can find them or remain ignorant and believe "reality" shows are real.


Sorry I caught you at a bad time... nonetheless, it was nice sparring with you. Maybe we can do it again some other time.


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> You must have never watched The Real World. A prize was definitely given. Not only was there a prize but you also gained fame.


you must be confusing The Real World with the Challenge shows that followed


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I just tried to watch last nights episode and it was preempted for the Royal birth.

WTF? Has NBC given up on Siberia already?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> Has NBC given up on Siberia already?


They probably noticed our household had given up on the program so they did too. :sure:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

oldschoolecw said:


> I just tried to watch last nights episode and it was preempted for the Royal birth.
> 
> WTF? Has NBC given up on Siberia already?


No, the whole world thought it was necessary to preempt everything for shows on the child's birth. The guide data had even been updated here with a show title so new it even mentioned the child was a prince.

The show is still scheduled for next week, as of right now.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

phrelin said:


> They probably noticed our household had given up on the program so they did too. :sure:


+100%


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

There are no actors in reality tv... Siberia on the other hand is a tv show about reality tv.


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

This show just got really interesting now. If anybody has seen Joss Wheldon's "Cabin In The Woods" should know what I mean. It is too bad for those who gave up after three episodes.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dogs31 said:


> This show just got really interesting now. If anybody has seen Joss Wheldon's "Cabin In The Woods" should know what I mean. It is too bad for those who gave up after three episodes.


Yes, it has definitely taken a turn towards really interesting.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

dogs31 said:


> This show just got really interesting now. If anybody has seen Joss Wheldon's "Cabin In The Woods" should know what I mean. It is too bad for those who gave up after three episodes.


Good to know. I have been recording but not watch.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

So last nights episode should be on my DVR? Awesome, I'm just surprised NBC didn't preempt it for the Kenyan fly swatting championship.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

oldschoolecw said:


> So last nights episode should be on my DVR? Awesome, I'm just surprised NBC didn't preempt it for the Kenyan fly swatting championship.


Who won


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Wait don't spoil it.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

yosoyellobo said:


> Who won


An American cheated, he used fly spray :rotfl:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> An American cheated, he used fly spray :rotfl:


 :rotfl: :rolling: :rotfl: :rolling: :rotfl:


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

Network executive to staff....

"Get your a$$es in here fast! I need a scripted reality show based on _The Hunger Games_. Need a few cute girls, one a bit quirky that can kill things with a bow. Oh, and make sure you include a cornucopia thingy where stuff can randomly show up that they will use for whatever purpose you see fit. It they can use it to kill crap with even better. Feel free to make it seem real mysterious though. Use _Lost _as an example where sh*t just happens that makes no sense whatsoever to the original plot. And to insure we hang on to as many viewers as possible keep killing the fake contestants off in any way you see fit. Bring in some monsters lurking in the woods. If it just happens to look like bigfoot in the shadows once and awhile even better. If we run out of contestants to kill make the fake crew pretending to document the action die off here and there. That way if by some incredible accident and the damn thing gets renewed we can just resupply the film crew by chopper and keep killing them off in the next season. Did you get all of that?"


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

jdskycaster said:


> Network executive to staff....
> 
> "Get your a$$es in here fast! I need a scripted reality show based on _The Hunger Games_. Need a few cute girls, one a bit quirky that can kill things with a bow. Oh, and make sure you include a cornucopia thingy where stuff can randomly show up that they will use for whatever purpose you see fit. It they can use it to kill crap with even better. Feel free to make it seem real mysterious though. Use _Lost _as an example where sh*t just happens that makes no sense whatsoever to the original plot. And to insure we hang on to as many viewers as possible keep killing the fake contestants off in any way you see fit. Bring in some monsters lurking in the woods. If it just happens to look like bigfoot in the shadows once and awhile even better. If we run out of contestants to kill make the fake crew pretending to document the action die off here and there. That way if by some incredible accident and the damn thing gets renewed we can just resupply the film crew by chopper and keep killing them off in the next season. Did you get all of that?"


That pretty much covers it. :righton:


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow, last nights show had a big reveal. It's getting better as time goes by


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

So it may be they are


Spoiler



All dead, and have been for sometime, with that hoarder finding her own body with necklace


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

Finally got a chance to watch this weeks episode. Suspicion confirmed. The camera crew has been positioned to be as vulnerable as the fake contestants. This will now provide additional bodies for the meat grinder but does anyone else wonder why they continue to film anyway? One theory is that everything is a setup and the crew is in the dark. The other more obvious theory is that the mysterious Sabina is the one setting the traps and killing everyone off. 

Either way Sam the bouncer should be holding a few crew members feet (including Joyce) to the fire just to be sure they have no information. Once you eliminate them from the equation you can then look to others in the group for culpability. Still cannot believe nobody brings up the fact that Sabina just showed up and was not with the group when they first arrived. The mysterious bones with necklace could have been a dream sequence or better yet the reason she is there in the first place. A twin sister killed in an earlier production of the same show and now Sabina is getting her revenge on not only the crew but the contestants as well.

Don't really care if it is a supernatural force, sasquatch or Sabina the eradication of contestants and crew needs to accelerate or this will quickly become a yawn fest. Oh, and one more request, they need to bring back Berglind Icey.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Anybody else watch last nights episode? We may be starting to see answers on what is out there. I still think the same from 2 post up under spoiler


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah, I'm hanging in there.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> Yeah, I'm hanging in there.


Last nights episode seemed to drag on and on, but there are only a few left so I'm in till the end


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah, that was a snoozer. Why did it have to take so long just to get to the research facility? And the whole we will stay here and bury her. First thing that came to mind was the ground is probably frozen so that's not happening. They have brought some good possibilities into the plot now just get the plot moving. More of these contestants and camera crew have to get the axe each week.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

oldschoolecw said:


> Last nights episode seemed to drag on and on, but there are only a few left so I'm in till the end


It my curiosity on how long they can continue to have the cameramen that are not effected by events.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Spoilers guys, spoilers... Some people haven't watched that specific episode yet. If you want to discuss what happened in the specific episode please start a thread dedicated to that episode.


That being said, I'm definitely digging this show.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Spoilers guys, spoilers... Some people haven't watched that specific episode yet. If you want to discuss what happened in the specific episode please start a thread dedicated to that episode.
> 
> That being said, I'm definitely digging this show.


I wonder if they will be able to find contestants for another season? :rotfl:


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

There are hardly enough people following and contributing to this thread to warrant starting new "Siberia" threads based on specific episodes. In this forum shouldn't everyone assume there will be talk about the current episode and it may not be hidden? Catch up on the show then go to the thread and contribute based on what is currently happening.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jdskycaster said:


> There are hardly enough people following and contributing to this thread to warrant starting new "Siberia" threads based on specific episodes. In this forum shouldn't everyone assume there will be talk about the current episode and it may not be hidden? Catch up on the show then go to the thread and contribute based on what is currently happening.


Please refer to the forum rules:

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/101161-tv-show-talk-forum-rules/


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I liked this show and it has not been officially canceled and still has no date for a second season premiere. What gives? Rumor has it two seasons were filmed together, so a second season supposedly exists

I'm hoping for a return


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

oldschoolecw said:


> I liked this show and it has not been officially canceled and still has no date for a second season premiere. What gives? Rumor has it two seasons were filmed together, so a second season supposedly exists
> 
> I'm hoping for a return


I keep checking thefutoncritic.com and it's still listed as "fate tbd". I'd say it's on life support but I'd enjoy a second season.


----------

